# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Estás de acuerdo o en desacuerdo con la legalización de la marihuana? ¿Por qué?

## Bruno Cillóniz

A propósito de lo que viene haciendo Uruguay con este tema de la marihuana, me parecía propicio plantear la interrogante de si están de acuerdo o no, en que se legalice la producción y comercialización de este cultivo en el Perú... ¿y por qué?. 
En mi caso, estoy a favor de la legalización de la marihuana en todo el mundo, pues los efectos nocivos del narcotráfico de marihuana y del narcotráfico en general, son bastante más complejos y perjudiciales para la sociedad, que si se permite y legaliza la producción y comercialización de este cultivo, ya sea para uso medicinal o recreativo. Además, ya existen drogas más dañinas y aceptadas por la sociedad, como es el caso del alcohol, pero que todos consideran como aceptables, solo por el simple hecho de ser legal, cuando hace unos pocos años estaba en la misma situación de prohibición, y acarreando los mismos efectos de violencia. 
Espero que el proyecto uruguayo sea un éxito y se expanda a más países de la región, porque a estas alturas del partido, ya suena ridículo que la marihuana siga siendo ilegal aquí y en el resto del planeta. 
¿Qué opinan los demás?  :Confused:  
SaludosTemas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? Artículo: Uruguay podría exportar producción de marihuana para uso medicinal Artículo: Minag en desacuerdo con condonaciones sistemáticas de deuda agraria ¿Estás seguro de que vale la pena seguir comprando lechuga orgánica? Artículo: Más de 10,000 panetones de hongos de Marayhuaca se venderán en estas fiestas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No sé si estará efectivamente probado por la ciencia, pero igual vale la pena conocer algunas de las propiedades "positivas" de la marihuana... * Científicamente probado: La marihuana lleva a las células cancerígenas al suicidio * Un video, publicado en YouTube que revela los beneficios de diversos componentes de la marihuana como aliados contra el cáncer, está despertando el interés de la comunidad científica. 
"Hemos observado que los cannabinoides son muy eficaces para reducir el crecimiento del tumor", explica la bióloga molecular de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, Cristina Sánchez en el video. 
"Las células pueden morir de diferentes maneras, y tras tratarlas con cannabinoides, las células mueren de forma limpia; cometiendo suicidio, que es lo que realmente queremos", añade. 
Los cannabinoides son un grupo de sustancias naturales que pueden también ser creadas de manera artificial, que incluyen los ingredientes activos del cannabis que actúan sobre algunos receptores en el cuerpo.  
Según los expertos, "los cannabinoides actúan de forma compleja, influyendo sobre muchos procesos importantes que las células cancerígenas necesitan para vivir".  
Por su parte, el Instituto Nacional del Cáncer confirmó que un cannabinoides en particular, el cannabidiol, "puede hacer que la quimioterapia sea más eficaz y aumentar la muerte de células cancerosas sin dañar las células normales".      *Fuente: http://actualidad.rt.com/ciencias/vi...ancer-suicidio*

----------


## Enrique

Bruno, comparto plenamente to opinión sobre el tema, y espero que haya el entendimiento necesario para dar paso a esta legalización.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Habra desde luego opiniones en contra y a favor, de alli debe salir algo positivo. El problema es que siempre hay intereses ocultos siempre bajo cualquier debate, y eso es lo que sucede mucho en el caso de la marihuana. Lo indicado por Bruno tiene mucho de cierto, efectivamente el alcohol, el tabaco tambien son drogas que causan mucho mas dano que la marihuana, pero como desde que nacemos ya estamos acostumbrados a ver su consumo y recien en la ultima decada se ha informado sobre sus danos, y por ello se hacen fuertes campanas contra el tabaco, entonces ahora que se habla sobre la marihuana nuestra idea no es precisa, porque la ligan al consumo de otras drogas mas fuertes como la cocaina o la heroina......................La marihuana consumida de manera mesurada y en especial como medicina es muy util para mucha gente, inclusive ninos con ataques de epilesia encuentran alivio inmediato mientras se avanza en su cura.....El caso de Uruguay, pais con un nivel de cultura mucho mas elevado que cualquier pais de Sudamerica, se ha legalizado su uso y las normas establecidas son muy claras y precisas, por ello esa letania de los interesados en decir que los paises como Peru cultivaran mas marihuana para importar a Uruguay es una falacia total, porque las normas no permitiran importar ese producto y solo se cultivara en el mismo territorio hasta alcanzar solo los volumenes que estadisticamente son conocidos...Estoy seguro que el modelo uruguayo servira para el mundo y solo asi se evitara tanto trafico y ganancias millonarias que no pagan impuestos y hacen dano a la sociedad... Jamas de los jamaces DEVIDA podra erradicar la coca en el Peru, ya tenemos mas de 50 anos con la misma forma de combate al narcotrifico y las cosas empeoran,mientras los que trabajan en combatir la coca se llenan los bolsillos con sueldos millonarios producto de dineros que propios del gobierno y donaciones de paises como USA, que aparentan combatir el narcotrafico.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Enrique y Benjamín: 
Muchas gracias por ser lo primeros en opinar abiertamente a favor de la legalización de la marihuana en el Perú, porque definitivamente no es fácil hacerlo en una sociedad tan cerrada y conservadora como la nuestra. A mí no me quedan dudas que existen intereses ocultos detrás de las campañas de desprestigio a la marihuana, porque como bien dice Benjamín, éstas llenan los bolsillos de las también desprestigiadas empresas farmacéuticas, a las que no les conviene para nada que las propiedades curativas de esta planta se hagan populares y aceptadas por la sociedad. Además, tampoco le conviene a muchos de los políticos que "trabajan combatiendo el narcotráfico", porque si se acaba el narcotráfico, se acaba la chamba...  
Yo estoy convencido que el mundo entero está camino a la legalización de esta droga, así como se hizo con el alcohol hace ya varios años, porque cada vez queda más claro que el remedio en este caso, es muchísimo peor que la enfermedad.  
Saludos y gracias de nuevo por atreverse a opinar sobre este polémico tema. 
PD: También sería bueno escuchar los argumentos de quienes están en contra de la legalización, para ver si podemos hacer una discusión seria y respetuosa sobre el tema.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La terapia de cannabis pediátrico está salvando vidas, y se está creando conciencia en este tema. Escribí un artículo el pasado marzo sobre La valiente Maykayla, y ahora ella hizo un video que ayudará a crear una mayor conciencia sobre el cannabis y su eficiencia en el tratamiento del cáncer. Sus papás nos buscaron y nos agradecieron por compartir su mensaje, y seguiremos haciéndolo mientras Mykayla lo haga también. 
Es importante estar conscientes de los tratamientos alternativos, pues (en los Estados Unidos) solo hay dos tratamientos aprobados para el cáncer, radiación y quimioterapia. Cuando eres un adulto con cáncer tienes una opción, pero cuando eres un niño tu padres no tienen la opción de rechazar los que está aprobado sin tener problemas legales después, lo que quiere decir que podrían perder la custodia del niño. 
Mykayla tenía leucemia linfoblástica aguda, una forma de leucemia en niños muy extraña y agresiva. En julio de 2012, los doctores descubrieron masas de linfoblastos del tamaño de una pelota de baloncesto en su pecho. Su masa era tan grande que no podía ser sedada por el riesgo de muerte por la presión en su esófago y corazón. 
¡Mira aquí su mensaje para el mundo!     *La prueba* 
Aparte del gran número de personas con cáncer que usan cannabis para tratar su enfermedad y el éxito que ha tenido, también hay un gran número de evidencia científica que lo apoya. Por muchos años, los canabinoides han demostrado que reducen las células de cáncer porque tienen gran impacto en la reconstrucción del sistema inmunológico. 
En el caso de Mykayla, las células afectadas por el cannabis se redujeron desde que empezó el tratamiento, de un 50% de limfobastos contado en julio de 2012 hasta llegar a 0% en agosto de 2012. En julio 30 fue la última vez que encontraron limfobastos en las muestras de sangre de Mykayla. 
Puedes ver una investigación reciente relacionada al cannabis y la leucemia en el siguiente enlace: Oregon?s Youngest Medical Cannabis Patient Is Curing Her Cancer ? See How She?s Doing It | Collective-Evolution

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Totalmente de acuerdo con la legalizacion.. Uruguay ya lo hizo, pero como en el Peru, somos los campeones del atrazo, entonces seguiremos sin entender el problema y nos opondremos, solo porque la gente con menos conocimiento y raciocinio es la mayoria y se opone a todo por oponerse, sin entender bien el tema, es por eso que el Peru seguira jodido.

----------

